# Quirky & indie girl's names



## emyandpotato

What are some quirky, indie, girl names that are unlikely to be considered tacky or chavvy?


----------



## NellyLou

Can you give an example of what you think is quirky?


----------



## NellyLou

OK, did some thinking :)

Mae
Zarah
Astrid
Astra
Wren
Rue
Effie
Zooey
Fern
Clementine
Olive
Sage
Aria

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm not sure whether these are what you'd consider quirky or indie, but:
Nell
Asta
Effie
Nova
Sage
Wren
Plum
Lettie
Lola


----------



## MUMOF5

Luna
Estella
India
Wren
Raven
Meadow
Willow
Felicity


Not sure that I'm on the right track x


----------



## viii

Wilhelmina
Nola
Verity
Wren
Iris
Primrose 
Clementine
Pearl


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Sorry I just rechecked, but you all got what I meant anyway! 

Names we like but aren't sure are perfect are:
-Nola
-Auden
-Oliviè/Olivine
-Nova
-Fleur
-Beatrix
-Juno
-Hero/Hera
-Lyra
-Vyvyan
-Sophie
-Posey
-Lux
-Arly/Arlo/Arabella
-Briar
-Inigo/Indigo/Indy
-Olympia
-Cleo
-Ophelie
-Thea
-Astrid
-Alexandra
-Theora
-Romy
-Alexa
-Luna
-Winter
-Vesper


----------



## emyandpotato

Eleanor ace said:


> I'm not sure whether these are what you'd consider quirky or indie, but:
> Nell
> Asta
> Effie
> Nova
> Sage
> Wren
> Plum
> Lettie
> Lola

I _adore _ Plum. I know it's a silly sounding name and kind of pretentious but I really like it! My mum made me promise never to use it though :(


----------



## viii

You could use it as a middle name?


----------



## MUMOF5

Found this list :)

Suggestions:

Lyric
Wren
Marley
Taryn
Rhapsody
Bleu
Zinnia
Willow
Flora
Calla
Ever
Ruby
Rowan/Rowyn
Thalia
Una
Ivy
Iona
Ophelia
Patience nn Pae
Alina
Acacia
Sorrel
Dahlia
Freya
Granya
Harlow
Jenna
Jessamine
Lola
Kizzie
Xena
Briony
Cora
Verity
Nova
Melody


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love a lot of names already suggested:

Lyric
Ivy 
Ruby
Willow
Sage
Ever
Everly
Indigo
Felicity
Raven
Clementine
Estella
Winter
Arabella
Cleo
Beatrix

Great suggestions!

A few more that may not have yet been mentioned:

Ayla
Juniper
Delilah
Jade
Sunday
Seven
Story
Tori
Calista
Briar
Xenia


----------



## emyandpotato

You guys are brilliant, thank you. 

Okay so here goes:
Lyric - Not a big fan
Ivy - Adore this but it's popularity puts me off
Ruby - Totally get the appeal but not for me
Willow - This was going to be LO's name if he was a girl! But it has recently become quite a chavvy name in my area.
Sage - This is very sweet. Don't love it enough as a first name but it could be a lovely middle name.
Ever - Like this, but not sure I could use it.
Everly - Don't like it.
Indigo - This is on my list and I adore it, but popularity/potential for it to become 'common' in a bad way puts me off. I also love Violet but again popularity issue, I just can't seem to love really common names.
Felicity - I don't like it
Raven - Reminds me of the TV show which I hate!
Clementine - This is an amazing name and it's totally the style I want but not the right name if that makes any sense?
Estella - Really hate it, and Stella too
Winter - On my list. Love it but worry it's too trendy and will seem 'meh' in a few years, kind of like Autumn and Summer.
Arabella - On my list. Love it but it's very posh and proper. I do like the idea of shortening it to Arlo/Arly.
Cleo - Again on my list. Adore this name and it might have been the one if not for silly car references. 
Beatrix - Used to be my favourite but now I'm not sure. Still on my list.
Ayla- Cute but I don't love it
Juniper- Like this and if we used Juno it might be short for Juniper
Delilah - Not for me
Jade - Bit chavvy over here
Sunday- This is cool! 
Seven - Like it but not really my style.
Story - Love it but too close to Rory.
Tori - Dislike it, and couldn't use it for political reasons anyway! 
Calista - This reminds me of an infection and I don't know why!
Briar - Adore this one! It's on my list.
Xenia - Don't like it
Wren - Love it but probably not enough as a first name
Marley - Love it
Taryn - Not sure
Rhapsody - A bit too out there for me
Bleu - Love it but don't have the guts to use it after the huge controversy about Blue Ivy's name
Zinnia - Don't like it
Flora - Like the style but not so much the name
Calla - Don't like it
Rowan/Rowyn - Reminds me of someone I went to school with and didn't like
Thalia - Again like the style but not the name
Una - Love this, but again not enough
Iona - Not sure
Ophelia - On my list, love it!
Patience nn Pae - Don't like virtue names
Alina - Not my style
Acacia - Cool but not for me
Sorrel - Again very cool but don't love it
Dahlia - Don't like it
Freya - Adore it but very popular
Granya - Love this name but it doesn't feel quite right
Harlow - Like it a lot
Jenna - Too 90s
Jessamine - Sounds quite weird to me
Lola - Love it but prefer Nola, which is a top contender
Kizzie - The only Kizzie I've heard of is one time Britain's youngest mum and that puts me off a bit
Xena - Warrior Princess associations
Briony - Love it but OH hates it
Cora - Love it but I worry about popularity
Verity - Don't like it
Nova - On my list, one of my all time favourites and a top contender, but I asked on here and almost everyone preferred Nola to Nova so I worry Nova is a bad name!
Melody - Reminds me of the annoying girl from The King's Nose.
Wilhelmina - Don't like it, though I like the nickname Winnie, and I like Winslet but don't dare use it.
Nola - A top contender at the moment
Iris - Lovely but not for me
Primrose - Same again
Pearl - I really dislike it
Luna - OH's absolute fave and I like it but not sure cos of Harry Potter references
India - Love it but not sure if place names are a bit tacky?
Meadow - Too hippyish
Nell - Doesn't sound like a name on its own to me
Asta - This is cute. I think I prefer Astrid though, which is on our list.
Effie - Lovely name. I do like Elizabeth nn. Effie but the popularity of Elizabeth has put me off a lot. 
Lettie - Don't like it
Mae - Don't like it
Zarah - I quite like it but not enough
Astrid - On our list! Love it but don't know if I have the guts to use it or if it's the perfect name
Rue - Adore this name but I would feel weird going for an obvious Hunger Games reference, which it would be as I'd never heard of it beforehand
Zooey - Like it quite a lot but it's too popular for me
Fern - It's fine but I don't love it
Olive - Love it but it'd be short for Oliviè or Olivine which I adore and are on our list

Sorry I am _so_ fussy! I like all the names on our list but none feel quite right for whatever reason, or if they do I don't have the guts to use them (like Hero). Just hoping to stumble across an amazing name!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I hope you find the perfect name! Some more suggestions:

Vada
Isla
Scarlett
Persephone
Phoebe
Lillia
Ember
Alba
Demi
Seren
Carys
Niamh
Esme
Tatum
Phaedra
Keeva/Caoimhe
Eva


----------



## NellyLou

Trying to think of more :)

Emmeline
Nella
Tessa
Nessie (might be too close to the monster though...haha)
Marley 
Bronwyn
Hadley
Harlow


----------



## Boo44

I think Oliviè and Astrid are amazing names, you should trust your instinct :) xx


----------



## JumpingIn

Ariel
Lara
Maysa
Sun
Fae
Celeste
Serene
Viola
Elora
Ember
Coral
Flora
Saffron
Sapphire
Crystal
Fauna
Sable

Luna is my fave from yours, followed by Nova (I much prefer Nova to Nola...I thought Nola sounded made up and weird and Nova is classic and beautiful with a lovely meaning).


----------



## MUMOF5

I agree that Luna is a great name :), I don't associate it with Harry Potter at all and I adore Ophelia - stunning name. X


----------



## mazndave

Ottilie
Tabitha
Anais
Serephena
Delphine
Margot
Arwyn
Calliope
Genevieve
Ariadne
Clea
Enid
Sabine
Paloma
Emmeline
Adaline
Aveline
Ember
Evangeline
Serendipity nn Seren
Cecille
Shiloh

Sorry if I've repeated any.


----------



## NotNic

I love Ottilie. How about Bo or Aurora?


----------



## emyandpotato

MUMOF5 said:


> I agree that Luna is a great name :), I don't associate it with Harry Potter at all and I adore Ophelia - stunning name. X

I'm a massive Harry Potter fan though so people will be suspicious :haha: It's a top contender though!

I love Ophelié, it's quite like a quirky version of Sophie which is perhaps my favourite name of all time (the insane popularity puts me off, and it's my sister's name), but the pronunciation puts me off as basically I can't say it right in my accent. Apparently it's said as oh-fay-lee, but I simply can't say that properly and pronounce it Oaf-el-EE :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

NotNic said:


> I love Ottilie. How about Bo or Aurora?

I do like Ottilie but not as much as Ophelie. I quite like Beau but again not quite enough. And Aurora is out as I have a Rory already!


----------



## emyandpotato

NellyLou said:


> Trying to think of more :)
> 
> Emmeline
> Nella
> Tessa
> Nessie (might be too close to the monster though...haha)
> Marley
> Bronwyn
> Hadley
> Harlow

Aw I adore Bronwen (Bronwyn is for boys in Wales!) but OH hates it. Marley is very sweet too.


----------



## emyandpotato

RubyRainbows said:


> I hope you find the perfect name! Some more suggestions:
> 
> Vada
> Isla
> Scarlett
> Persephone
> Phoebe
> Lillia
> Ember
> Alba
> Demi
> Seren
> Carys
> Niamh
> Esme
> Tatum
> Phaedra
> Keeva/Caoimhe
> Eva

I like Alba, and The Time Traveller's Wife is one of my favourite books. OH doesn't like it though! Vada is very cool too. Niamh I liked last time and OH vetoed it.


----------



## Buffyx

Lettie is cute. I am obsessed with Lottie! But my husband doesn't like it :(


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about the name...

Bliss?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Georgina/Georgiana 
Lydia 
Cecelia
Isadora 
Viola
Juliet 
Belle
Lyra 
Eloise/Eloisa 
Clarette 
Emilia 
Amelie 
Rosa 
Mabel
Nella


----------



## Rhio92

Luna, Indie, Iris, Willow, Arwen, Rowan x


----------



## button05

What about Talitha? Or India? I must say, I love Ophelie and Ottilie out of your ideas though :)


----------



## nmv

Sagan (with Sage for short)
Avery
Vega
perhaps Emberly?


----------



## NotNic

One name I love but rarely hear is Seraphina. I also like Cordelia.


----------



## emyandpotato

Buffyx said:


> Lettie is cute. I am obsessed with Lottie! But my husband doesn't like it :(

I'm sorry it isn't my style.



RubyRainbows said:


> How about the name...
> 
> Bliss?

Really dislike it, sorry!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Georgina/Georgiana *Like it, but not quite unusual enough for my taste*
> Lydia *Seems a bit 90s?*
> Cecelia *Don't like it*
> Isadora *Like it but don't love it*
> Viola *Right sort of style but not sure on the name itself*
> Juliet *Okay but not for me*
> Belle *Don't like it*
> Lyra *On my list!*
> Eloise/Eloisa *Don't like it*
> Clarette *I did like Clara but went off it a bit, don't like Clarette*
> Emilia *Not for me as it's so close to Amelia which is sooo popular*
> Amelie *Would like it if it wasn't so popular*
> Rosa *Not my style*
> Mabel *Cute but again I'm not sold*
> Nella *Again cute and quirky but it doesn't feel quite right*




Rhio92 said:


> Luna, Indie, Iris, Willow, Arwen, Rowan x

Luna is a top contender for us as it's OH's firm favourite. I like Arwen but OH hates all 'wen' names (I also love Olwen, Nolwen, Bronwen). Indie again I adore but not sure it's 100% right for us as Indigo seems to be getting quite common in a bad way? Iris I like but it's not for us. Willow was LO's girl name but I've gone off of it, and Rowan I associate with a weird girl from school. 



button05 said:


> What about Talitha? Or India? I must say, I love Ophelie and Ottilie out of your ideas though :)

 Thanks! I don't know about Talitha but I do love India. I don't like place names on principal which is an issue but I do like Indie. 



nmv said:


> Sagan (with Sage for short)
> Avery
> Vega
> perhaps Emberly?

I like Vega but not sure I'd use it as a first name- though we love Vesper which is similar as a middle name. Avery isn't for me, nor Emberly. I like Sage but again it isn't quite the one.



NotNic said:


> One name I love but rarely hear is Seraphina. I also like Cordelia.

I don't really like Seraphina and Cordelia reminds me of that awful girl from King Lear.

Sorry, I'm hopeless! :dohh:

I think that our final ten are:

Alexa
Sophie
Ophèlie
Oliviè
Nola
Nova
Luna
Cleo
Posey
Inigo/Indigo (nn. Indie)

So at least we're getting somewhere. OH desperately wants Luna but I am just not 100% on that name.


----------



## NotNic

My niece is Lula. A couple of yours are French. Have you considered Amelie or Emilia?


----------



## NotNic

NotNic said:


> My niece is Lula. A couple of yours are French. Have you considered Amelie or Emilia?

Ignore me just spotted it had been suggested before


----------



## emyandpotato

What do you guys think of Luna Ophèlie? OH is desperate for Luna and I'm not sure but it is definitely growing on me.


----------



## Buffyx

emyandpotato said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Lettie is cute. I am obsessed with Lottie! But my husband doesn't like it :(
> 
> I'm sorry it isn't my style.
> 
> 
> 
> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> How about the name...
> 
> Bliss?Click to expand...
> 
> Really dislike it, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Georgina/Georgiana *Like it, but not quite unusual enough for my taste*
> Lydia *Seems a bit 90s?*
> Cecelia *Don't like it*
> Isadora *Like it but don't love it*
> Viola *Right sort of style but not sure on the name itself*
> Juliet *Okay but not for me*
> Belle *Don't like it*
> Lyra *On my list!*
> Eloise/Eloisa *Don't like it*
> Clarette *I did like Clara but went off it a bit, don't like Clarette*
> Emilia *Not for me as it's so close to Amelia which is sooo popular*
> Amelie *Would like it if it wasn't so popular*
> Rosa *Not my style*
> Mabel *Cute but again I'm not sold*
> Nella *Again cute and quirky but it doesn't feel quite right*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Luna, Indie, Iris, Willow, Arwen, Rowan xClick to expand...
> 
> Luna is a top contender for us as it's OH's firm favourite. I like Arwen but OH hates all 'wen' names (I also love Olwen, Nolwen, Bronwen). Indie again I adore but not sure it's 100% right for us as Indigo seems to be getting quite common in a bad way? Iris I like but it's not for us. Willow was LO's girl name but I've gone off of it, and Rowan I associate with a weird girl from school.
> 
> 
> 
> button05 said:
> 
> 
> What about Talitha? Or India? I must say, I love Ophelie and Ottilie out of your ideas though :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I don't know about Talitha but I do love India. I don't like place names on principal which is an issue but I do like Indie.
> 
> 
> 
> nmv said:
> 
> 
> Sagan (with Sage for short)
> Avery
> Vega
> perhaps Emberly?Click to expand...
> 
> I like Vega but not sure I'd use it as a first name- though we love Vesper which is similar as a middle name. Avery isn't for me, nor Emberly. I like Sage but again it isn't quite the one.
> 
> 
> 
> NotNic said:
> 
> 
> One name I love but rarely hear is Seraphina. I also like Cordelia.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really like Seraphina and Cordelia reminds me of that awful girl from King Lear.
> 
> Sorry, I'm hopeless! :dohh:
> 
> I think that our final ten are:
> 
> Alexa
> Sophie
> Ophèlie
> Oliviè
> Nola
> Nova
> Luna
> Cleo
> Posey
> Inigo/Indigo (nn. Indie)
> 
> So at least we're getting somewhere. OH desperately wants Luna but I am just not 100% on that name.Click to expand...

Fave is Sophie from your list.


----------



## staralfur

I love the name Luna, it's my favourite on your list. Second would be Nova, though I'd go with Novalie because I like having more "formal" names for shorter names. :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

emyandpotato said:


> What do you guys think of Luna Ophèlie? OH is desperate for Luna and I'm not sure but it is definitely growing on me.

Love it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

When are you due? I like luna but we had a girl at school called Luna and people used to shout 'tic' after her name in the register! I like Cleo on your list.


----------



## Boo44

Luna is quite nice but there are others on your list that I much prefer. Just personal taste really! Ophelie and Oliviè especially x


----------



## emyandpotato

Midnight_Fairy said:


> When are you due? I like luna but we had a girl at school called Luna and people used to shout 'tic' after her name in the register! I like Cleo on your list.

Yeah you're right that is an issue! I'm not, just TTC, but we couldn't find a single girl name last time- were team yellow- so I am starting early :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Boo44 said:


> Luna is quite nice but there are others on your list that I much prefer. Just personal taste really! Ophelie and Oliviè especially x

Thanks, I prefer those too! OH is dead set on Luna though so I am trying it out and seeing if it grows on me.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I still like Luna,I just cant shift the attachment.

We had Clara picked out for Jade but it didnt suit her at all!

I also liked Orla, Freya, Hazel and Juno x I actually liked isis but given the news thats an absolute no no!


----------



## Larkspur

I see quite a few French names on your list... We chose Manon, which I believe also has a Welsh form? Noni for short.

I also love Wren, Isolde/Iseult, Scout and Maren.


----------



## Boo44

Larkspur said:


> I see quite a few French names on your list... We chose Manon, which I believe also has a Welsh form? Noni for short.
> 
> I also love Wren, Isolde/Iseult, Scout and Maren.

Congratulations I didn't realise you were pregnant never mind had a baby lol. Manon is a beautiful name. And Maren. Lovely choices, my list for number 3 is getting longer (!)


----------



## NotNic

What about Seren?


----------



## Button#

I know a little girl called Luna, I think it's pretty. I also knew a Margot which i think is lovely.


----------



## nmv

Ok, this one is unusual, but would have been my neice's name....if either of my nephews had been a girl...

Makoa - means "fearless"


Thoughts?


----------



## mazndave

Have you been on the baby name site Nymbler, you put in names that you like and it generates a list of others that it thinks are similar in style. You might find something jumps out at you on there x


----------



## emyandpotato

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I still like Luna,I just cant shift the attachment.
> 
> We had Clara picked out for Jade but it didnt suit her at all!
> 
> I also liked Orla, Freya, Hazel and Juno x I actually liked isis but given the news thats an absolute no no!

Oh I love Clara! I was dead set on using it but then it just started to feel like it didn't fit with our family :dohh: I wish I wasn't so weird and fussy about names! I really like Orla but can't shake the Orla Kiely reference which for some reason bothers me. Love Juno too but wouldn't use it, and Freya is gorgeous but too popular! Ahh sorry I am the worst!


----------



## emyandpotato

Larkspur said:


> I see quite a few French names on your list... We chose Manon, which I believe also has a Welsh form? Noni for short.
> 
> I also love Wren, Isolde/Iseult, Scout and Maren.

Manon is lovely! It doesn't go with our surname unfortunately. Glad you used it though, I love it when great and unusual names get used. Sorry I hope that's not weird! 

I did consider Isolde and Wren but they don't feel quite right. Maren I will definitely think about! Scout is a no. I love TKAM but I couldn't use it as a name.


----------



## emyandpotato

NotNic said:


> What about Seren?

I like it but it but don't love it enough to use.


----------



## emyandpotato

mazndave said:


> Have you been on the baby name site Nymbler, you put in names that you like and it generates a list of others that it thinks are similar in style. You might find something jumps out at you on there x

Thanks, just had fun looking through all their names and blocking a load :dohh: Didn't find anything that stood out, which is a shame. I think one of our top ten will be the one I just don't know which!


----------



## emyandpotato

nmv said:


> Ok, this one is unusual, but would have been my neice's name....if either of my nephews had been a girl...
> 
> Makoa - means "fearless"
> 
> 
> Thoughts?

Sorry I don't like it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

emyandpotato said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> I still like Luna,I just cant shift the attachment.
> 
> We had Clara picked out for Jade but it didnt suit her at all!
> 
> I also liked Orla, Freya, Hazel and Juno x I actually liked isis but given the news thats an absolute no no!
> 
> Oh I love Clara! I was dead set on using it but then it just started to feel like it didn't fit with our family :dohh: I wish I wasn't so weird and fussy about names! I really like Orla but can't shake the Orla Kiely reference which for some reason bothers me. Love Juno too but wouldn't use it, and Freya is gorgeous but too popular! Ahh sorry I am the worst!Click to expand...

Lol, Dont be sorry. I felt the same about Clara. It just didnt suit as the 3rd Name, which sounds odd. In the end we picked a name that just randomly jumped out xx I love Freya too, I dont like how popular it is now though. x


----------



## MrsKChicago

If you like Wren but it isn't quite right, maybe Avis or Lark? I love bird names, but DH has shot them all down :(


----------



## catty

If you have instagram go onto lifeofkimandindia. She is very 'indie' and the name suits her very well although some outfits are a bit crazy.

My favourites are

Quinn
Alba
Violet
Lillia
Aria
Verity
I actually love the name Indie but wouldn't manage to pull it off I don't think


----------



## catty

I also loved the name Ebony until my OH informed me it was a porn category. Don't think that's really the type of name your going for though


----------



## Disney1818

How do you feel about Junie? (Juniper)

Like the childrens' books Junie B. Jones!


----------



## stiletto_mom

I've posted these somewhere before, but here are some of my contributions!:
* bolded my faves

Marisol - sun and sea (spanish)
Verity - truth (English, Archaic)
Mavis - small bird (English)
*Symphony - musical composition (English)*
Acacia - pointed plant (Greek)
Lyra - constellation lyre of Orpheus
Celeste - heavenly (latin)
Astoria
Cambria - Wales (latin)
Paloma
*Allegra
Novella*
Gisele
Calandra - beautiful one (greek)
Chenoa - dove (Native american)
Sable - black
Dulcea/Dulce/Dulcinea - sweet
Roselai - heavenly rose
*Phaedra - glowing*
Sayu - happiness
Calliope - one with beautiful voice
Oriana/Orla - golden one
Aria - melody
Lucia/Lucille - light
Delfina - dolphin
Dahlia - flower
Palesa - flower
*Briony - type of plant*
Cadi - Pure
Chardonnay
*Gossemer*
Journey
*Sienna
Sierra*


----------



## Springflower

We have an indya. I don't like place names either so changed the spelling. She's known as that or Indy. So far we haven't come across any others with the same name. Also loved luna but was a big no no from my oh.


----------



## joo

Marnie
Cecily
Robin/Robyn
Ingrid
Ettie/Etta
Betsy
Phillipa/Pip
Andie
Adrienne
Iris
Laurie
Judith/Jude


My daughter is called Harriet (sometimes Harrie or Hattie).


----------

